# Pencil drawing of a horse's eye



## ShebaGurl (Nov 13, 2007)

This is a drawing I did along time ago. It is actually a full horse head but the only thing I liked about the picture was the eye. So I put it in photoshop and blurred and blended some things plus cropped to just include the eye.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love it! Charcoal?


----------



## xChelseaxxSmilex (May 24, 2009)

Wow! That is talented! I could never do that.lol:wink:


----------

